# Asus G73JH Temperaturprobleme



## Blingo (11. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, habe seit anfang Dezemeber ´10 ein Asus G73JH und seit ein paar Wochen heftige Temperaturprobleme.
Der Laptop ist selbst im Office Betrieb dauerhaft 77-79 Grad heiß (Graka) und im Gaming Betrieb wird er in kürzester Zeit (10 min) bis zu 100 Grad heiß und fährt automatisch runter (bei Mafia 2 und World in Conflict z.B.).
Früher wurde er im Office Betrieb grade mal so 60 Grad warm und während dem Gaming wurde er auch nie heißer als 80 Grad.
Weiß nicht woran das liegen könnte. Habe am System nix verändert, außer nautürlich immer neueste Treiber und Windows Updates. An Überladung kanns auch nicht liegen, hab grade mal 5 Games drauf.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## R@ven (11. September 2011)

Da fallen mir 3 Möglichkeiten ein. 1. Kühler ist mit Staub zugesetzt. 2. Kühler sitzt nicht richtig bzw. hatt nich genug Anpressdruck. 3. Wärmeleitpaste ist schlecht und ist ausgetrocknet

Wenn du noch Garantie hast kannste den einschicken so das dies überprüft werden kann. Oder du legst selbst hand an und reinigst den Kühler und schraubst in ab und machst neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf.


----------



## Blingo (11. September 2011)

Ich denke dann werde ich ihn einschicken, da ich mich in dem Bereich nicht auskenne^^


----------



## Scorpio78 (11. September 2011)

Blingo schrieb:


> Ich denke dann werde ich ihn einschicken, da ich mich in dem Bereich nicht auskenne^^


 
Das denke ich auch. Lieber ein paar Euro latzen, als eventuell den Laptop zu schrotten.


----------



## Dark Phönix (15. September 2011)

Hallo Blingo,

dein Problem kommt mir bekannt vor. Ich hab den Laptop ebenfalls seit Dezember 2010.
Ich konnte bis vor nem Monat alles spielen, was ich wollte. Problemlos, aber seit knapp nem 
Monat faucht und pustet das Teil nach allen Regeln der Kunst! Ich hab hier im Forum gelesen,
dass ein BIOS-Update vom Mainboard und von der Graka helfen könnte. Ich hab's mal ausprobiert.
Im Office-Bereich hat's ca. 10°C ausgemacht. Im Spiele-Bereich hab ich's noch nicht getestet.
Da legt man 1600€ hin und dann so ne Schei...
Wir werden wohl um nen Werkstatt-Besuch nicht umher kommen!


----------



## S.D.- (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo !

Das Problem hatte ich und habe immer noch ! Habe Laptop vor 18 Monaten gekauft und schon 2 mal Garantie in Anspruch genommen. Temperatur stieg bis 100 Grad an !!!  Beim ersten mal wurde Staub gereinigt, beim zweiten neue Grafikkarte installiert, aber nachdem langsam steigt die Temperatur wieder bis 85 Grad an !

Werde bald mich wieder beschweren und versuche das Geld zurckzubekommen ! 1700 EUR für so ein Schei....... ausgegeben .... ärgert....


----------



## gnarzle (9. Februar 2012)

ich hab mein asus g73 jh schon 3x eingeschickt bios geflashed alles upgedatet und jedesmal bekomme ich es zurück, es hat angeblich alle tests passiert alles wäre in ordnung, ich mache an schaue auf gpu-z nach 5 minuten ruse oder anno oder sonst etwas ist sie wieder auf 105C°, ich weiss nich ob mich asus verarschen will oder 105C° normal sein sollen. was kann ich noch machen den ich wills nich ein viertes mal einschicken und die selbe dumme antwort bekommen, hier anhang mit temperatur wo man sieht das er runtertaktet ab 105C° auf 405hertz was natürlich auch zu leistungseinbruch führt.

lg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex555 (9. Februar 2012)

Lüfter schon gereinigt? wenn der Lüfter mit Staub dicht ist geht da nix. 
Ist der Lüfter sauber solltest du dir einen Notebook kühler überlegen, die Teile wirken wahre Wunder. 
Ausserdem kann ich das undervolten der GPU mit dem AMD GPU CLOCK Tool empfehlen, 0,1V weniger bringen mir bei meinem Studio 10*C Ersparnis. 
Und zum Thema WLP: Oftmals werden da Wärmeleitpads verwendet, die Teile sind grauenhaft. Runter mit den Dingern und WLP drauf.(Garantie beachten)


----------



## gnarzle (10. Februar 2012)

servus

das ergebnis ist direkt nach dem zurücksenden aus dem asus support, sprich da is kein fettfleck auf der tastatur ich hab keine ahnug wie aber das sieht ja immer aus wie geleckt wenns aus dem support zurückkommt, ich hab noch 1 monat garantie aber ich hab nach dem dritten einschicken wegen demselben grund einfach keine hoffnung mehr, und ich brauche ich zum lernen zuzeit. untervolten was heisst das für mich ist doch dann weniger leistung nochmal oder?. ich meine nur rein prinzipiell wie kann mir asus bescheinigen das alles ok ist wenn er bei jeder grafikakbelastenden benutzung sofort auf über 100C° geht, und ich in jedem testbericht lese das dieses gerät ja so superkühl(riesen tolle kühler) leise und toll laufen soll ich fühl mich einfach verarscht. zu der wärmeleitpaste ich würde das gerne machen wenn ich eine wirklich ordentliche anleitung dazu finden würde.

Mfg (sorry wegen alkoholbedingtenrechtschreibfehlern  )


----------



## hysterix (10. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte auch das Asus G73JH und habe es 2 mal zur RMA geschickt und hatte immer noch GPU 100 C obwohl Heatpipe + Graka getauscht worden sind. Das Problem ist ganz einfach: Asus verbaut billige Wärmeleitpads und keine hochwertige Wärmeleitpaste. Ich habe meins denn verkauft noch bekommt man ja gute 700 Euro für das Book. Was aber helfen wird,ist wenn du es einem Fachman gibst und der dir hochwertige Wärmeleitpaste aufträgt. Ich würde denn aber auch gleich die CPU mit machen,da auch dort nen billiges Wärmeleitpad drunter ist. Lüfter bei dem Book reinigen ist auch nicht einfach, wie bei anderen. ICh hab die Finger davon gelassen. Erst das Asus G73SW hat das mit der Temp in Griff,da dort eine GTX460m verbaut ist. Die HD5870 produziert eine Menge wärme. Mein Tip wie gesagt: Fachmann oder verkaufen und nen anderes kaufen. Ich hatte die Faxen dicke und so schnell kommt mir kein Asus mehr ins Haus. Da hab ich mit meinem Medion bei weitem bessere Temps und viel lauter wird es auch nicht.


----------



## gnarzle (10. Februar 2012)

Servus,

danke für die antwort, ich kann mir das aber schlicht und einfach nich leisten es zu verkaufen und ein neues zu ordern als student sonst wär das eine option. in welcher preisklasse bewegt sich die fachmann alternative grob?
und wie gesagt an den lüftern lags nicht direkt nach dem einschicken ging es vllt auf 103C° aber angeblich werden auf nachfrage die wärmeleitpads beim reinigen mitausgetauscht hat ein asus mitarbeiter gemeint zitat:

"von unserer Seite kann nicht nachvollzogen werden was die Reparaturabteilung exakt alles getätigt hat. da jedoch scheinbar wirklich die Grafikkarte/Lüfter gereingt wurden sollte natürlich auch  neue Wärmeleitpaste/Thermalpads verwendet worden sein."

ich hab ja auch öfter nachgefragt wie das sein kann das ich das teil zum 3ten mal mit den selben hohen temperaturen zurückbekomme wo sicherlich nicht "normal" sind aber es angeblich den asus Burn in test bestanden hat, darauf wird nur ausgewichen wie oben "wir wissen nich was die tuen in der technik".
ich hab einfach das gefühl dass sie entweder keine grafikkarte zum umtauschen mehr haben weil sie eben einfach nichmehr aktuell ist. denn wenn man foren durchließt vor 2 jahren als das JH rauskam haben sie massenweise umgetauscht bzw sogar rückgekauft. und scheinbar habe ich eines von den arschlochgeräten die eben einfach überhitzen aber was soll ich noch machen.

mfg


----------



## hysterix (10. Februar 2012)

Wie gesagt sie benutzen Wärmeleitpads und da liegt das Problem. Nen Kumpel von mir hat das G73 auch und hat vom Fachmann sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste genommen und nu geht die GPU Temp nicht höher wie 77C
ICh glaube er hatte knapp nen Huni dafür bezahlt damit mußte sicher auch Rechnen.
Und der BurnInTest bringt gar nix in meinen Augen, da hatte ich auch 90 C und das heißt für Asus bestanden fertig. Aber als ich BF3 gezockt habe und BFBC2 ging die Temps auf 100 C und mehr bis es abschaltete. Asus spart an der falschen Stelle mit ihren scheiß Wärmeleitpads. Bei der GTX460m und GTX560m geht das wohl noch ganz gut, da diese nicht so viel Wärme entwickeln wie die HD5870



gnarzle schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> danke für die antwort, ich kann mir das aber schlicht und einfach nich leisten es zu verkaufen und ein neues zu ordern als student sonst wär das eine option. in welcher preisklasse bewegt sich die fachmann alternative grob?
> und wie gesagt an den lüftern lags nicht direkt nach dem einschicken ging es vllt auf 103C° aber angeblich werden auf nachfrage die wärmeleitpads beim reinigen mitausgetauscht hat ein asus mitarbeiter gemeint zitat:
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2012)

Wieso hat das G73SW diese Probleme nicht?


----------



## hysterix (10. Februar 2012)

Weile 1. dort entweder ne GTX460m oder GTX560m verbaut ist die nicht soviel Wärme entwickelt wie die HD5870m aber auch 2. Asus das nicht nochmal haben wollte mit den ganzen RMAs und wohl vernünftige Wärmelitpads oder Paste verwendet.




Tom Gierlich schrieb:


> Wieso hat das G73SW diese Probleme nicht?


----------



## gnarzle (14. Februar 2012)

moin moin

haben den noch mehr so probleme? das die grafikkarte über 100C geht und der support es abwinkt das sei normal? und wie lang "überlebt" das meine graifkkarte oder is das iwie kritisch das die mir bald abraucht oder sonst was.

mfg


----------



## hysterix (15. Februar 2012)

Das Problem ist nicht ob die Graka den Geist aufgibt, das Problem ist,dass Man ja nicht mehr vernünftig spielen kann. Was meinst du wieso bei ebay sooo viele G73jh/jw vertickert werden^^


----------



## EyeHaveYou (15. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte das Problem mit meinem Asus G50V ROG (hier verbaut war noch die GT9700M! Da ist die Graka auch auf 105°C hochgegangen. Da ich meinen Lapi aber bei MediaMarkt damals gekauft hatte, bin ich zu den hin. Die haben diesen eingeschickt. Nach 1 Woche hab ich den Lapi wieder bekommen mit der Aussage: Wir haben nix gefunden, es ist alles in Ordnung wir haben Ihnen aber ein kostenloses Bios-Update gemacht. Zuhause angekommen hab ich den Lapi angeschmissen und gleich ein Game angemacht und war alles okay, die Temps sind nicht über 80°C gegangen.


----------



## gnarzle (15. Februar 2012)

Servus,

also ich hab dieses video hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwpdRyvIxq0 gefunden zum austauschen der wärmeleitpaste, bin handwerklich nich total ungeschickt und meine das könnte ich hinbekommen  aber da steht nirgens was für eine paste der herr da draufgekleckst hat kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? 

lg


----------



## hysterix (15. Februar 2012)

Les dir das durch und entscheide dich denn selber 

Testbericht: Wrmeleitpasten RoundUp 2011




gnarzle schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also ich hab dieses video hier Asus G73JH/JW/SW disassembly, GPU repasting - YouTube gefunden zum austauschen der wärmeleitpaste, bin handwerklich nich total ungeschickt und meine das könnte ich hinbekommen  aber da steht nirgens was für eine paste der herr da draufgekleckst hat kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?
> 
> lg


----------

